# Ed Brown Special Forces 1911 45ACP



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn nice. I have owned two (in 45ACP) in Stainless steel over the years. I miss them, and I'd love to get one in 9mm again, one day!!!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Ed Brown, Nighthawk, Les Baer all make very nice 1911s. Other companies such as Springfield, Kimber and a few others make very good guns at half the price or less. I just wanted to see how well the high-priced spread compares.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slugo said:


> Ed Brown, Nighthawk, Les Baer all make very nice 1911s. Other companies such as Springfield, Kimber and a few others make very good guns at half the price or less. *I just wanted to see how well the high-priced spread compares*.


Yeah, me too.

I've got a Wilson EDC X9. One of my friends bought two with consecutive serial numbers and decided to sell me one. I bought it for $400 less than what I would have paid for it had I bought it new and there was no sales tax. If that hadn't happened I doubt I would have bought one. At around $2800 retail you can buy two, three, or even four real nice other guns of your choosing.

Is it worth $2800? Given the fit, finish, and attention to detail I'd say yes. Will it do anything better than a comparable $1400 or even a $700 gun? I doubt it. But what you're paying for is a gun that is hand fitted and not mass produced.

I rarely carry mine. If you ever need it to defend yourself with, more than likely it will be taken from you as evidence. Then you'll probably have to fight to get it back even after you've been cleared.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Your Wilson Combat is absolutely stunning. Thank you for your response!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Very impressive. It has a nice clean look to it. The finish looks great.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

A couple of nice looking 1911s there.


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

Very impressive


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice pistols here. All I’ve got are mutts when it comes to 1911s.

An old Springfield that was just an incomplete box of parts at a pawn shop, and my Fusion Frame, slide, and barrel, that I bought already hand fitted and finished on my own over time. But it is purpose built to conform to rules for service pistol matches, while I was still active duty, and shooting the occasional fleet match. It would bore this thread.


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

Love mine. Got a SMOKIN deal on it through Brownells (grips by WoodCaliber)


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

Shouldn't this thread be in the 1911 sub-forum, though??


----------

